# Is this cam lean??



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/bigbuckdownXT/Picture020.jpg

This is a diamond iceman. Is this normal?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I would say no.. With enough shooting... the cam will wear through the serving and you will see durastic changes in accuracy... imo

Might wanna get it checked out..


----------



## Ajulson92 (Jan 18, 2009)

I would say no the string is pulled that direction because of the roller gaurd.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, the can is leaning, so I would say yes it is cam lean. But, it shouldn't effect accuracy noticeably. My guardian leans about that much and it shoots great. Check it out if it makes you feel better, but I wouldn't sweat it that much.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

That's normal, it's because of the roller guard. My Switchback is like that and mine has a roller guard.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> That's normal, it's because of the roller guard. My Switchback is like that and mine has a roller guard.


Ha... nvm.. guess i never looked at that.. you are correct


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Holly Sh*t mine does it to i had no clue, but it shoots fine.


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

Alright thanks guys


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

It's completely normal, all single cams that have a roller guard are like that because the roller guard is moving the string in that direction to keep it out of the way of the arrow.


----------



## LimbsaverKeenan (Dec 2, 2008)

Ajulson92 said:


> I would say no the string is pulled that direction because of the roller gaurd.


yup:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

The question is what is it doing on the BACK side of the Idler wheel not the front?

There will be lean on the front side, it is the nature of the beast when the cables are being pulled towrds the cable rod or bar.

Is the string coming off the idler wheel to one side on the back side..it looks like it is straight...
If it isnt, you need to twist one side of the yoke to get it to come off straight and inline with the wheel.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

limbsaverkeenan said:


> yup:darkbeer:


+1.


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah i compared it with my mathews, but on the diamond it seemed a little more extreme and that is why i asked about it. im pretty sure its fine.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

But you want to watch the serving on the strings and cables. My drenalin was really bad for cable wear, it went through the serving twice in the 3 months that I had it.


----------

